# mailman delivered



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I payed for this on Feb 27, left Taipei March 2, arrived to my office today, two weeks is not bad at all.
Still to see if it can stand the rigors of the mountain.
Tuned carbon cage, carbon pulleys and bearings and Ti spring.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

I've seen those only in road bikes. It saves 50-60 grams over SRAM X.0... interesting. Now, as you mention, it needs to be put to test. In the meantime, congrats, very nice piece! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Awesome!!!      


I can take it to a rocky trail I know so we find out how well it shifts....

Doc... Can you repost your "Show set-up"? Please? Seriously, that thing amazes me.

Blatido... I saw your post on the Magura Forum. Bummer. Sucks to find out after later. You can ask Vizcaino, who has a set of Martas on SLR's on his Yeti. You should have gone for CK/DT 4.2/Supercompetitions...  Mavic SL's are nice but you're left with "only" 18pts of engagement. At tricky sections, a hub with more engagement like a Hope Pro II or CK, is a real advantage.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I can take it to a rocky trail I know so we find out how well it shifts....
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, I remember... well, it's the risk of buying things in another country. I purchased my XMax SL wheels on eBay and I checked several times they were 6-Bolt, but several months later, when I went to the US to pick up my bike, the LBS near my friend's house, which assembled it, told me they had to install these Problem Solvers centerlock adaptors. Seller shipped wrong wheels. :madman: Too late. Back in Mexico I tried to install Magura adaptors (they're lighter than PS) but can't be done. And I'm afraid its the same with DT Swiss adaptors, 'cos actually its the cassette tool that won't fit to tighten the lock. Kind of weird... or maybe its just I haven't figured out how to install 'em. Anyway, PS adaptors have performed just fine :thumbsup:

And about the points of engagement... I had DT Swiss 240s with Revolution spokes (28F, 32R) and Stans 355 rims on my Specialized Epic for about 2yrs. Very nice & light wheels, but a mess for tubeless (std tires). I sold the bike and assembled the new SJ Carbon, and the first wheelset that came to my mind was the XMax SL's. Light, strong, UST and they have a killer look (well, at least to me). And not 18, but 24 spokes (F&R). After almost a year riding on them, I cannot tell any difference in performance/stiffness with my previous wheelset, and I ride basically the same kind of terrain. So far, so good. I think I made the right choice. But, hey, that's just me...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That would hold up in the downhill like... half a pedal stroke 

Looks nice though..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> I had DT Swiss 240s with Revolution spokes (28F, 32R) and Stans 355 rims on my Specialized Epic for about 2yrs. Very nice & light wheels, but a mess for tubeless (std tires). I sold the bike and assembled the new SJ Carbon, and the first wheelset that came to my mind was the XMax SL's. Light, strong, UST and they have a killer look (well, at least to me). And not 18, but 24 spokes (F&R). After almost a year riding on them, I cannot tell any difference in performance/stiffness with my previous wheelset, and I ride basically the same kind of terrain. So far, so good. I think I made the right choice. But, hey, that's just me...


Don't quote me but I think DT's are only 18 pts of engagement... Count the number of wedges on the ring-drive...

Anyway... If you're happy, that's all that counts! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> Oh, yes, I remember... well, it's the risk of buying things in another country. I purchased my XMax SL wheels on eBay and I checked several times they were 6-Bolt, but several months later, when I went to the US to pick up my bike, the LBS near my friend's house, which assembled it, told me they had to install these Problem Solvers centerlock adaptors. Seller shipped wrong wheels. :madman: Too late. Back in Mexico I tried to install Magura adaptors (they're lighter than PS) but can't be done. And I'm afraid its the same with DT Swiss adaptors, 'cos actually its the cassette tool that won't fit to tighten the lock. Kind of weird... or maybe its just I haven't figured out how to install 'em. Anyway, PS adaptors have performed just fine :thumbsup:


I had the same problem running centerlock rotors on centerlock XT hubs...and the problem was actually the tool.. I had a generic one that wouldn't fit because it was too thick, I bought the shimano one (for use on my torque wrench) and it fit perfectly..so it could be just a matter of using another cassette tool


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> so it could be just a matter of using another cassette tool


Cris... maybe tapping in the current one into place? Or is it that the ID of the tool hits something on the hub?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow I can save 60 grams on the Spot!!!! I can offset the weight gained by the coil shock!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris... maybe tapping in the current one into place? Or is it that the ID of the tool hits something on the hub?


I did that the first time I mounted the rotors.. and it was a pain to take it out... on the centerlock XTs (I no longer have them), the "generic" tool had a smaller ID, causing it to hit the nuts that hold the cones in place, the shimano tool cleared them without issue.... maybe there is something on the axle of blatido's Xmax that also gets in the way of the tool... just an idea..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I did that the first time I mounted the rotors.. and it was a pain to take it out... on the centerlock XTs (I no longer have them), the "generic" tool had a smaller ID, causing it to hit the nuts that hold the cones in place, the shimano tool cleared them without issue.... maybe there is something on the axle of blatido's Xmax that also gets in the way of the tool... just an idea..


Sounds like a problem I had with the Park Tool cassette tool and the Deore hubs... The tool can't get in because it hits one of the washers on the cone stack... You have to tap it in AND hold it with a QR to break it loose.

The Shimano tool has a guide rod that avoids this.

Sucks from Shimano. I love their products for performance and value... but I hate their policies on integration and such.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Awesome!!!
> Doc... Can you repost your "Show set-up"? Please? Seriously, that thing amazes me.


Just substract 33 gr of rear derraileur.

Model: Dean Duke 2002 Medium Weight

Bottom Bracket: FRM CU2 Evolution Scandium 138 
Brake Levers: Extralite Ultralevers 63 
Rear Brakes: Extralite, tuned XTR padholders 99 
Front Brakes: Extralite, tuned XTR padholders 98 
Cables: Transfil Flying Snakes, liner 137 
Cassette: Token alloy 11-32 143 
Chain: KMC X10 SL 112 links 228 
Crankset: Extralite E-bones 478 
--Arms: E-bones 175 mm 0 
--Crank Bolts: FSA alloy 16 
--Ring bolts: Extralite U bolts 0 
--Outer Ring: Octaramp 44 t 0 
--Middle Ring: Octaramp 32 t 0 
--Inner Ring: Octaramp 22 t 0 
Derlr (Front) Shimano XTR Ti clamp & cable bolts 108 
Derlr (Rear) Shimano XTR M970 SGS, prolite der kit 192 
Fork: Spinner Aeris Ti, Ti cantistuds, modified elastomer 1264 
Rear Shock: Cane Creek AD-5 205 
Frame: Dean Duke Medium, Al cantistuds, Ti shockbolts 1657 
Grips: Generic foam 12 
Handlebar: Maxm MX-5 trimmed to 23" includes end caps 137 
Headset: Extralite FreeHead + Ultrastar 87 
Headset Cap/Bolt: Extralite 0 
Headset Spacer: Generic Carbon 1 
Pedals: Crank Bros. Eggbeaters 4 Ti 167 
Quick Releases: Control tech Bolt-on 48 
Seat Binder: Extralite The Clamp 12 
Seat: Tune Speedneedle Marathon 102 
Seatpost: Extralite UL, trimmed to 290 mm 134 
Shifters: Shimano XTR 952 w/o gear indicator, shaved & tuned 202 
Stem: Syntace F 99 90 mm Ti bolts 92 
Tire (Front) Maxxis Maxxlite 310 305 
Tire (Rear): Maxxis Maxxlite 310 310 
Tubes: Eclipse + Stan's sealant 30 gr 120 
Wheelset (Front): DT Swiss 28 holes radial laced 0 
Wheelset (Rear): DT Swiss 32 holes 3 cross pattern 0 
Wheelset: 0 
--Rims: DT Swiss XR 4.1 839 
--Spokes: DT Swiss Aerolites 260 
--Nipples: DT Swiss Alloy 19 
--Front Hub: DT 240s 90 
--Rear Hub: DT 240s 240

TOTALS:

grams:
8003 
pounds:
17.64

Notes:
Race setup, changes for regular riding, Nobby Nic and Racing Ralph tires and 11-34 xtr cassette, adding 430 gr. All weights confirmed on 1 gr accurate scale, some on .1 gr All tuning made at Alpha-bici shop. 
Also using now the Crank bros cobalt BB.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And aI thought I was a weight weenie with my 66 SL 

That is just silly!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> TOTALS:
> grams:
> 8003
> pounds:
> 17.64


Impressive. Totally impressive!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Sounds like a problem I had with the Park Tool cassette tool and the Deore hubs... The tool can't get in because it hits one of the washers on the cone stack... You have to tap it in AND hold it with a QR to break it loose.
> 
> The Shimano tool has a guide rod that avoids this.
> 
> Sucks from Shimano. I love their products for performance and value... but I hate their policies on integration and such.


I had the Park tool and didn't had any problem removing or instaling centerlock on my Crosslands.......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I had the Park tool and didn't had any problem removing or instaling centerlock on my Crosslands.......


Yeah, but you were on Centerlocks already...

Blatido is trying to get a set of Magura Adapters on his Mavics.

I still have my Deore wheels and Park Tool tool laying around if you want to try removing my cassette, you're welcome...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

jesus!! hahha uber weight weenie in action


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I also recieved some new stuff from the mailman 
I recieved a 2007 remedy black helmet, knee/shin guards 661 race, yeti hardcore grips (super sexy) and blur b1 goggles


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They look like crap


Just kidding they are nice.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I recieved a 2007 remedy black helmet, knee/shin guards 661 race, yeti hardcore grips (super sexy) and blur b1 goggles


Not anymore. They are now in my possession :devil:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Not anymore. They are now in my possession :devil:


god damn thief!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I also recieved some new stuff from the mailman
> I recieved a 2007 remedy black helmet, knee/shin guards 661 race, yeti hardcore grips (super sexy) and blur b1 goggles


uhhh, I want that helmet:arf: ...how much for it 545:devil: ??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> And not 18, but 24 spokes (F&R). After almost a year riding on them, I cannot tell any difference in performance/stiffness with my previous wheelset, and I ride basically the same kind of terrain. So far, so good. I think I made the right choice. But, hey, that's just me...





Warp said:


> Don't quote me but I think DT's are only 18 pts of engagement... Count the number of wedges on the ring-drive...


Something tells me you are talking about different things.

Point of Engagement (POE) vs. Number of points the rim is attached to the hub... ie spokes... or.. i am just crazy :idea: :band: :smallviolin: :yikes: rft: ut:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> uhhh, I want that helmet:arf: ...how much for it 545:devil: ??


Ill swap it for a red compression knob


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Only retards loose their 66 knobs


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> You should have gone for CK/DT 4.2/Supercompetitions...


Those sound nice.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> TOTALS:
> 
> grams:
> 8003
> ...


Light between the lightest, what a build! :thumbsup: Have you considered the Clavicula MTB crank? Bike would easily become under 8kg....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Just superglue a pair of pieces of wood to your bottom bracket spindle, much lighter


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Light between the lightest, what a build! :thumbsup: Have you considered the Clavicula MTB crank? Bike would easily become under 8kg....


The clavicula weigh around 400 g without chainrings, Extralite 350 g
Even more weight loss in a lighter wheelset (around 150 g), but, I wouldn't be able to ride it on mountain without having some concern.
As it is right now it's ridable, obviously I don't ride what Mtbggio is going to ride on his star trooper outfit


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> The clavicula weigh around 400 g without chainrings, Extralite 350 g
> Even more weight loss in a lighter wheelset (around 150 g), but, I wouldn't be able to ride it on mountain without having some concern.
> As it is right now it's ridable, obviously I don't ride what Mtbggio is going to ride on his star trooper outfit


Well, I just compared weights from their respective websites. THM-Carbones mention 440g for the Clavicula crankset without rings, Extralite mentions 498g for the E Bones W crankset without rings. Anyway, THM crank costs around $400usd more than the Extralite... worth 58g?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Well, I just compared weights from their respective websites. THM-Carbones mention 440g for the Clavicula crankset without rings, Extralite mentions 498g for the E Bones W crankset without rings. Anyway, THM crank costs around $400usd more than the Extralite... worth 58g?


E-bones W is integrated, it includes BB.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Well, I just compared weights from their respective websites. THM-Carbones mention 440g for the Clavicula crankset without rings, Extralite mentions 498g for the E Bones W crankset without rings. Anyway, THM crank costs around $400usd more than the Extralite... worth 58g?


Sorry, you are right, both are integrated. I just don't know if it's worth it, more dough and more q-factor. I'm still going with ISIS.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Ill swap it for a red compression knob


done :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> ...
> TOTALS:
> 
> grams:
> ...


Wow!!! impressive:eekster: ... had your bike a twin sister and they were carrying a big bottle of Coke (the 2.5 Litter family size), they would still be lighter than my bike :skep:


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm Overweighted






:headphones:










hahahahahahaha nice one


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think it can loose anymore weight.
I swaped the original pivot bolt for a Prolite Ti.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> I don't think it can loose anymore weight.
> I swaped the original pivot bolt for a Prolite Ti.


You can remove that weight and go SS....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> You can remove that weight and go SS....


now we are talking!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> I don't think it can loose anymore weight.
> I swaped the original pivot bolt for a Prolite Ti.


SS is sooo 80's... Don't listen to them...

You can drill a hole or two on the "X" shaped link and go a couple grams under.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> SS is sooo 80's... Don't listen to them...
> 
> You can drill a hole or two on the "X" shaped link and go a couple grams under.


:lol:

yeah..let's get the dremel out and screw up a sweet looking RD (it's ok as long as I don't pay for it)


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> SS is sooo 80's... Don't listen to them...
> 
> You can drill a hole or two on the "X" shaped link and go a couple grams under.


I already thought of that dremel manuever. 
But I don't have enough info on the der as on the shifters.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> I already thought of that dremel manuever.
> But I don't have enough info on the der as on the shifters.


If it has ribs on the edges of the "X", then you can comfortably drill a hole or two.

Surgeon, uh? That's where the Doc comes from... Now I know how to consult for free!!


----------

